
Sci-Hub = Spy Hub? (German) - pizza
https://www.heise.de/tp/features/Sci-hub-Spy-Hub-4633790.html
======
gus_massa
Autotranlation for the lazy:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=de&tl=en&u=htt...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=de&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.heise.de%2Ftp%2Ffeatures%2FSci-
hub-Spy-Hub-4633790.html)

It looks like a FUD campaign.

